# Wow, Lighting is Confusing



## Olivia (May 5, 2006)

I have a 46 gallon, bow front tank that I'm in the process of turning into a planted tank, nothing in it right now, just substrate and a piece of driftwood. At the moment I just have a 2 bulb fluorescent light fixture with 2 30 watt bulbs in it. I would like to upgrade the lights asap. I'm not interested in growing very difficult plants. I want a nice, fairly low fuss planted tank. I don't have CO2 but will be fertilizing. I would like to grow most common plants without having to worry about having the light. 

I've been looking at a Nova Extreme T-5 with 4 bulbs. Would this be a good upgrade? Are 4 bulbs really that much better than a T-5 with 2 bulbs? Can I use 6700K bulbs or should I go with 10000K? 

Thanks,
Olivia


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

How many watts is the Nova Extreme T-5? What are the measurements of your tank?


----------



## carpguy (Feb 3, 2006)

If you don't want to have CO2 (DIY or pressurized), you're choosing to go with a low light tank. If you stick a 4 x 39w T5 over top, you're choosing to dose CO2 (or to have terminal problems with algae). A 2 bulb lamp would be brighter than your current setup and, if you like the lamp, might still be manageable. 


> Are 4 bulbs really that much better than a T-5 with 2 bulbs?


Much brighter.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I'd go for 2 of the T-5s or, if you want PC instead, go w/ a pair of 55W or a single 96W (what I have on my 46g). I get by w/ DIY CO2 and my only algae problem is the hair variety, which only grows near the top. I get a little GD now & then, but the Otos get that. If you go for more than 2 T5s, I'd strongly suggest pressurized CO2 as well.

Going by what I have read, I suspect that 2 T5s are as good or slightly better than a 96W PC (assuming a AH-Supply reflector for the PC, a TEK reflector for ea. T5 bulb). T5s are slightly cheaper and more efficient than PCs (2 T5s<1 96W PC). People seem to be moving toward T5s

For me, w/ 96W PC, I grow all the stuff in my sig. I can't seem to grow Cabomba, but that is considered to be a pretty demanding plant with respect to light. Low & medium light plants - no problems w/ 1/2 EI ferts dosing, 50% PWC every other week and 2x1gal DIY CO2.

Read more in this concise guide: http://www.rexgrigg.com/index.html

As to K ratings, 6700K is a good, safe choice. 10K can be as good, as long as it isn't 10K because of a huge blue spike in the output spectrum - if it looks like pretty white light, it should be fine.


----------



## Olivia (May 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone,

My tank is 36" long, 17.5" wide in the middle and 12.5" on the ends, and about 20" deep. The Nova Extreme with 4 bulbs is 156 watts, the one with 2 bulbs is 78 watts. If I get the 78 watts I will only have 1.7 watts per gallon. If I get the 156 watts then I have 3.4 watts per gallon. I was under the impression that I need around 2.5-3.5 watts per gallon according to the sticky: General Rules for Lighting for Planted Aquariums. 

I do have a DIY CO2 thing that I could run with no problems. Would that make it better if I get the 156 watts? I could put in only 2 or 3 of the bulbs so if I feel like upgrading to pressurized CO2 I can add the extra bulb. Feasible? 

Olivia


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

DIY CO2 would be a good start for 2x39W T5s.

If you feel that you will want the higher light for growing carpet plants, myriophyllum etc. etc. I'd go with the 4x39W fixture and start out w/ 2 bulbs (assuming the ballast will be OK w/ this).

After a while, you can add more bulbs. I'd get pressurized CO2 going before adding bulbs 3 & 4.


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

I would go for the 2x39. You will manage the most light requiring plants with that and also make the tank overall easier to maintain.


----------



## Olivia (May 5, 2006)

Thanks again,

I think I'm going to contact the company and ask about only using 2 bulbs in a 4 bulb fixture. This tank is really what my husband wants and since I've done aquariums (fish only, mostly) both fresh and salt most of my life I got nominated to do research and figure out what we need to buy and how to start this. I have a sneaky suspicion that if this works well he may want to upgrade to harder plants and pressurized CO2 in the future. I would just hate to invest in a 2 bulb system only to need to upgrade to a 4 bulb system in a year. 

Olivia


----------



## defdac (May 10, 2004)

True, almost all planted tank nerds will go through a series of steps. For example collecting plants, make them grow as fast as one possible can, and then in the end turning down the light a bit to make the tank managable in the long run.

The step where one wants to see how fast one can go I guess he needs the 4x39 fixture =)


----------



## Olivia (May 5, 2006)

Heh heh heh, yeah I can see it happening already and all the tank has in it is substrate, water and a piece of driftwood! He's already talking about getting a CO2 canister and where to get it filled. 

Oh well, at least it's a very attractive hobby to have in my living room.

Olivia


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I have 2 36 watt PC bulbs - in two AH Supply 55 watt kits - for my 45 gallon tank, 1.6 watts per gallon. I grow just about any plant I want, with good color, acceptable growth rate, and far less algae problems than when I had 55 watt bulbs in those fixtures. Once you start using good reflectors, like the AH Supply ones, and compact fluorescent bulbs, you don't need nearly as much wattage of light as most people have believed they need.


----------

